# froglet problems...



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I am new to poison dart frogs but I have some lizards and a snake so I figured I would try my luck at frogs so I bought one cobalt tinic and he is doing really good and I bought 3 turquoise Arautus and one died before it got here and 1 looked dead and it took him a full 24 hours before he moved (good thing I didn't give up him), and I have one turquoise that was alive, well the cobalt is doing really good and is active and is fat but the Aruatus is pretty thin and stays in the same square inch and I havn't seen him eat, I am keeping the 20 gallon tank at 74 F and 70-85 humidity, any suggsestions on what I can do? Any advise is better then none, thanks.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

something is stressing him out bigtime.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

So I should put him in a room where nothing can bother him? Why would he be stressed out but the Cobalt not be stressed at all? Thanks


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I think we need a bit more information (and I'm sorry to be anal, but could you use some punctuation? It makes it easier to read.) The frogs are sepearate right, not in the same tank? If they are, that could definetly be causing the problems as tincs are more aggressive and tend to stress out other frogs that share tanks with them. Do you have much plant cover? Lots of hiding spaces? Also, what are you feeding and how regularly? How long have you had the frog? I'm glad to hear that your other one that you thought was dead made it through!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I Have them both in the same tank, but I will put him in a seprate tank immedatly. I just have moss in the tank, but they have plenty of hiding places. They are on oppsite sides of the tank. I have been feeding them ff twice a day or more, there are plenty of ff in there for him to eat, I have a small piece of an orange in the tank to keep the flies in the tank and there are always at least 10 ff on the piece of orange at a time and always flies walking around the tank.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I just took my Arutaus out, and I put him in a small one gallon container with breathable lid. He was not moving and he is very thin. I put him in my 190 gallon tank so he would stay the right temp and humidity. I only have 2 anoles and a long tailed lizard in there, I don't think they will stress him out, they don't move much, I put my frog in the corner where the lizards don't go.

Any other advise would be nice.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

You really need to get him in a tank by himself. Theoretically you can keep darts and some lizards, but you can't do that with a frog that is already stressed. Put him back in the one gallon tank with some moss covering the bottom to keep the humidity up. If it's still getting too dry cover the top with plastic wrap. Only feed him as much as he'll eat, and if he isn't eating at all, give him a day or so in his new tank. He wont move around right away, you've got to let him settle in there, but he really shouldn't be with any other animals. If it is something else that's making him act weird, not just stress, he could be contagious, and you don't want to spread any disease to your lizards. Good luck!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also how were they transported? What are the temps?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I live in Michigan, in Sault Ste Marie, which is just across the bridge from Canada, it was in the 20s-30s when they got here(I ordered 4 frogs), they were sent by over-night Fed-ex from California, one frog died before it got here, and one was so close to dieing that I thought it was dead, but I put it in the tank anyway and 24 hours later it just got up. (it didn't really move it just got into the standing posison and wouldn't move any more then 2 inches)
The company I bought them from did not double box them, they just had two heat packages in the styrofoam box. I really didn't think anything was wrong because I thought they were still in a stuper from being that cold and being banged around in a box for a while.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am keeping them at about 72-75 degrees, and 70-90 percent humidity.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like they may have gotten to cold in shipping. Many people do not like to ship when temps are going to dip below 40 let alone lower.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, Thanks for the information. Do Adult pdf's ship alot easier because they are bigger or are they affected the same amount? I am looking to get a breeding pair and there is nowhere close to me that sells pdf's. Do I have to wait til spring to get any?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im not sure there is a specific answer to these questions. Lately there have been some tests with shipping temperatures, but I still think there is a good bit of work to be done. You may also want to post on the board as there maybe more people local than you might think.

One other aspect that is about impossible to prove is the stress aspect of shipping. In general I think we underestimate the stress put on these animals at times and how that can effect their health.

For some pointers on shipping try to have items shipped station to station, which can greatly reduce the shipments exposure to the elements.

Hope that helps a bit,


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

I would invest in adult frogs in the future, especially for beginners (myself included). I got my frogs as sub-adults and they're much hardier taking alot of travel abuse.

I would wait until your auratus is old enough to acurrately sex, and get a partner for him/her.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

My turquoise Auratus froglett died last night  so now I only have my Cobalt left, but hey looking on the bright side at least he lived( even though in all I paid $200 and ended up with just the cobalt froglett.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

If I want to breed my Cobalt when he gets to old enough, how do I figure out what sex he is and how do I get him/her a partner that would pair up with him/her?

Thanks for the infomation. Curt


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Do some reading and searching on the board on appropriate viv settings, though you probably have already done that. Just continue to keep an eye out for your cobalt, as the auratus might have infected him when you put them together. I would give him more dusted ff feedings, with less flies in each feeding. 

Give your cobalt six months, take some pics, and I'm sure you'll get some accurate responses on its sex.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, I will do that, thanks for the info.


Curt


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

gyah, forgot to mention for you to post those pics in the board so that everyone can make a good judgement on sex. :lol:

Good luck!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

none of your problems sound like they are froglet related. it just sounds like you ordered from a crappy seller who obviously didn't give a crap about shipping conditions or proper boxing. in the future just either buy local (i'd suggest bill at quality exotics or rich at fryebrothers as bigger breeders in michigan although there are plenty of others) or put off your purchases until warmer months when shipping conditions are better. it honestly sounds like there was nothing you were going to be able to do.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok.
I didn't think they were going to be that hard to take care of right ofter I got them.
Thanks, Curt


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

They normally aren't, but it sounds like they were put through a lot of stress on their way to you and were doomed before you even got them. It's sad that there are people who will sell frogs to people without making sure the new owner has the proper instruction on caring for them (and to do a crappy job packaging them to boot). Typing up a simple caresheet isn't that hard.

Don't get discouraged. Read all you can about your frogs on here and remember not to deal with those people again. If you order froglets (or any frogs) again, try to get them when it's warm out since there are too many things that can go wrong in the winter.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, yeah I just got a trio of lamasi panguana and another cobalt from someone that was at the meeting here in Michigan.  They are doing great.

Curt


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

sounds like the person who sold you the frogs is the problem, if you paid $200 for frogs and only got one, i'd get my money back and/or report the guy to somebody. He should not be selling frogs. in Some places you need a permit, find out if he has one, if he does, try to have it revoked, if he doesn't, report him. People that don't give a damn piss me off.


----------

